
Ask HN: What is the best book on design you've read? - VvdHout
Looking for a great book on basic design principles that allow me to make some strides when it comes to product and UI design. Curious to what you have come across.<p>Any recommendations?
======
itsyogesh
Try reading Refactoring UI[0]. The way they explain small things that can make
a difference in UI is commendable.

[0][https://refactoringui.com/](https://refactoringui.com/)

------
Peroni
Mindful Design by Scott Riley.

Super accessible despite delving deep into the psychology and ethics of
design.

[https://mindfuldesign.xyz/](https://mindfuldesign.xyz/)

------
VvdHout
Just read about "The Laws of Simplicity" and "The design of everyday things".

They seem to be frequently recommended. Anybody any experience with these?

Big thanks in advance!

~~~
avichalp
Many consider Don Norman, the author of The Design of Everyday Things, father
of modern UX design. If you want to absorb the basic principles of usability,
you should read it.

~~~
VvdHout
Thanks for sharing. Will go get that one soon!

Does it primarily focus on usability or also on beauty? I am slowly finding
out that often less is more when it comes to UX design, also in the way things
look, and would love to find out more of these principles that can vastly
improve the looks of a product (e.g. what colors to use, shapes, etc.)

Thanks again!

~~~
avichalp
This book is about UX. That is not how "it looks" but how "it feels". I think
for UI, as mentioned in other comments you might want to check out
[https://refactoringui.com/](https://refactoringui.com/)

------
rudyrupak
believe it or not, Ogilvy on Advertising. No it is not a coding book but it
gives great insight on what makes good design.

